# What will we do once we have IBIS?



## analoggrotto (Dec 11, 2019)

Will we actually, you know, take pictures? Bicker online at DPR? Will we all be floating in the heavens taking 30 second hand held astro shots? Has anyone ever considered how this will impact us all? 

I'll buy the camera, turn off the bloody IBIS and hope the RF50L experience bests my 5D4.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 11, 2019)

Been using it for years on my Oly..... works pretty good!


----------



## pwp (Dec 12, 2019)

analoggrotto said:


> I'll buy the camera, turn off the bloody IBIS and hope the RF50L experience bests my 5D4.



Why on earth would you turn it off? 

Is it a “purist” thing? IS on my EF lenses increased my keeper rate incredibly, and meant I didn’t need to otherwise push iso further than necessary. IBIS pushes that advantage further. On my Panasonics IBIS combined with lens stabilization is simply awesome. I can keep iso down which is a major benefit with the small MFT sensor.

All those benefits on a FF sensor will be freaking fantastic. Turn off IBIS if you must, but hey.....

-pw


----------



## Joules (Dec 12, 2019)

I said before that I have a hard time understanding this fear of new technology.

People write all the time that they want cameras to improve in high ISO performance, even though there's basically no room left for improvement.

When we get IBIS, we'll be able to have even more freedom in our photography and be able to tik off one more checkmark on the road to starving the Sony Fan Boys who live on spec sheet differences.


----------



## koenkooi (Dec 12, 2019)

Joules said:


> I said before that I have a hard time understanding this fear of new technology.
> 
> People write all the time that they want cameras to improve in high ISO performance, even though there's basically no room left for improvement.
> 
> When we get IBIS, we'll be able to have even more freedom in our photography and be able to tik off one more checkmark on the road to starving the Sony Fan Boys who live on spec sheet differences.



With IBIS I'd use the video features on my cameras more often. Using the EF-M 32mm f/1.4 gives me great video of my kids and the mess of toys is nicely blurred  The downside is that I shake the camera way too much during all that.

The cynic in me suggest that by the time Canon puts IBIS in a body I'll buy, my phone will be able to do the fake bokeh thing in movie mode. It already has IS.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 12, 2019)

If it’s always on like the lenses I don’t even want it... most of the time it wouldn’t help me, but reduce my battery time but time...


----------



## stevelee (Dec 12, 2019)

The IS on my best wide-angle zoom works great, and I’m not going to be in the market for a new body for a long time anyway, so I won’t care except for following what will be the next obsession on wish lists.

I don't know how the IS works on my G5X II, by body, lens, or both, but it does well. I did hand held shots from my balcony on a moving ship at night, and they were pretty sharp.

As for video, software seems to work well in camera in conjunction with lens IS. FCP X does fairly well, too.


----------



## Famateur (Dec 12, 2019)

Viggo said:


> If it’s always on like the lenses I don’t even want it... most of the time it wouldn’t help me, but reduce my battery time but time...



Considering the lenses have a handy switch on the side to turn it off, I'd expect a setting in the menu would be available to disable IBIS.

I'm in the camp of, "I don't feel like I'm missing out not having IBIS, but if/when it is a part of a camera body I choose, I'll probably use it and appreciate whatever advantage it might provide."

Sometimes it's the little things that make shooting so much more enjoyable -- like exposure compensation when using Auto ISO in manual mode when shooting outside in constantly changing light as clouds file past the sun.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 12, 2019)

IBIS is just a tool. 
Each tool has a purpose. If you use it for that purpose it'll work well (mostly  ). If you use it for a different purpose it just might work well. 

In the end IBIS is a tool to take better pictures. And other brands did the prove that it works. Even together with I*L*IS (IS; see panasonic).
Buy it, use it, see if it works for you. 
Keep taking pictures


----------



## unfocused (Dec 12, 2019)

analoggrotto said:


> Will we actually, you know, take pictures? Bicker online at DPR? Will we all be floating in the heavens taking 30 second hand held astro shots? Has anyone ever considered how this will impact us all?...



I don't know. What I do know is that like every "must have" feature that people whine about Canon not providing, the whiners will be on to something new just as soon as it comes out. I've been through several generations of this before on this forum and it's always the same.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 12, 2019)

I doubt that it will do much good for me, but it won't hurt. On a very high MP camera for a lens like a 24-70 f/2.8 or faster, it might allow me to reduce shutter speeds 5% of the time. Usually, my subjects move, so it would be of no value there.


----------



## Famateur (Dec 12, 2019)

unfocused said:


> I've been through several generations of this before on this forum and it's always the same.



Indeed. Remember when the Nikon D800 came out with its 36MP sensor? So many critical of Canon and demanding a "high megapixel monster." Canon responded with the 50MP 5DS, and of course, the subject changed to something else Canon wasn't keeping up with...

I'm still quite pleased by (and occasionally surprised by) the quality of photographs I still take on my aging 70D.


----------



## analoggrotto (Dec 14, 2019)

pwp said:


> Why on earth would you turn it off?



To prove to myself that I never needed it, i just want the rest of that Canon RF goodness.


----------

